# problème avec Mail



## pi-xi (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai configuré 2 adresses sur le logiciel de messagerie livré avec l'iMac alu, Mail :
- une chez free (j'ai rentré login, mot de passe, pop et smtp)
- l'autre chez .mac (j'ai rentré le mot de passe, tout le reste il s'en est chargé lui-même)

ça a marché pendant près d'1 semaine

mais hier soir l'application Mail sautillait et me demandait mon mot de passe : je le rentrais et ça ne fonctionnait pas.
En allant sur le net (.mac) le même login et le même mot de passe me faisait correctement accéder à ma bal, donc ça ne venait pas du mot de passe.
(j'ai changé de mot de passe hier, et tout reconfiguré mais ça ne marchait pas)

je me reconnecte ce soir : tout marche pendant 1 heure environ (il releve les messages sur free et sur .ma toutes les minutes)
... et puis rebelotte l'application sautille et il me demande le mot de passe de .mac

là je mets annuler... et il fonctionne correctement ! je raffraichis les bal free et .mac : tout fonctionne

qq minutes après : rebelotte il me demande le mot de passe
je fais à nouveau annuler et il fonctionne correctement maintenant




ma question  
il va me demander mon mot de passe pendant encore longtemps ???


----------



## pi-xi (7 Septembre 2007)

il vient de recommencer :

Taper le mot de passe du compte "mon compte .Mac"
Le serveur .Mac mail.mac.com a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur machin
Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération.

conserve ce mot de passe dans mon trousseau est décoché


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Alors déja coche la case le garder dans ton trousseau si ce n'est pas déja fait 
Le problème peut venir de ton fai qui surchage et il suffit d'attendre
ps (comme pour l'autre fil sur le DD): passe par la fonction recherche


----------



## pi-xi (7 Septembre 2007)

rebelotte et dix de der : il me redemande mon mot de passe

j'ai coché le trousseau

ça ne fait rien

j'ai fait une recherche (comme on m'a dit  ) : ça donne rien



c'est dingue, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2007)

sujet reccurent
souvent souci du temps de requ&#234;te ou faiblesse-temporaire de serveurs ( du coup Mail agit comme si il y avait un souci de connexion)

les solutions ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;es plusieurs fois
 ( je fais court car archi trait&#233; et retrait&#233

Sauf souci de trousseau en g&#233;neral y en a deux 
- ne rien faire 
- fermer et relancer Mail

et te concernant j'en ajoute une
ne  pas r&#233;gler sur _rel&#232;ve toutes les minutes_.
C'est trop court 
et c'est sans doute l&#224; que ca coince i

essaye 5 ou 15 minutes




pascalformac a dit:


> sujet reccurent



Bon, ben il va aller r&#233;curer dans le forum "Internet", hein, le sujet !


----------

